# Mini-Season S. Florida



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Where in south fl?
I did very good last year.
theres plenty of lobster last time i went out here in stuart and just left the keys and was sickened by how many i saw... it was obscene


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll be diving out of Fort Lauderdale. Going to drop at mid night. Have a buddy scouting Stuart Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea lauderdale gets hit pretty hard from what i hear..


----------

